
Microsoft Windows 7 tool rips off open source code, says blogger - dreemteem
http://news.techworld.com/operating-systems/3206091/microsoft-windows-7-tool-rips-off-open-source-code-says-blogger/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Also reported here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=934645>

